

Ask HN: Recommended lean startup metrics - bendtheblock

I am looking to put together a decent list of well-known lean startup metrics.<p>My favourite I've heard is the 40% test: Test whether to develop your MVP further by asking if existing customers would be disappointed if you switched it off. If 40% say yes, the MVP is good.<p>What others have you heard? Which do you recommend?
======
mindcrime
[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-
aarrr-sxsw-march-2008)

~~~
bendtheblock
AARRR is more of a methodology for coming up with these stats. Thanks for
posting though, this slide deck is worth a look for anybody that hasn't seen
it.

